# Year after year swarm



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Going to try to catch a swarm this year. So the place my wife works has had a swarm come thru their property for the past two years. There are two buildings about 100 feet apart and the bees come between the two buildings. One year landing on one building next year they were on the other building. So there's a parking lot at the one end so I'm planning on setting a box at the end of parking lot. I'm hoping my odds are good to catch one there. What do you think? I also have a feral hive about 200 yards from my house ( found out this past fall) so going to put one out for that to. Can people post some pictures of their swarm boxes. Planning on making some would like some ideas. Thanks


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I just use an 8 frame med with a 4 in shim under it tacked on. If ya catch one, bring it home pull 4 screws and set it on a bottom board.


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

I use an 8 frame deep, made out of plywood with a french cleat fastened on it, the other 1/2 of the cleat is strapped to a tree, so no nails or screws are needed, just lift off 1 with a swarm in it and set another on the cleat, worked great last year, had 6 traps out and caught 6 swarms, 1 didn't catch any, but 1 caught 2


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/5-frame-nuc-d-coates-version/

http://www.biobees.com/library/research_bees/apis/Bait Hives for Honey Bees.pdf


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

I use two different versions. As mentioned above, I have normal hive boxes I use for areas I control and am certain they won't "walk off". Then I have the ones I made out of salvaged plywood. The "expendable" swarm traps are the size of an 8 frame deep using the Coates nuc box design. You can see it in the post link below. I normally just strap them to trees, the brackets were for this particular trapout.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?318751-Successful-Trapout


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I use my 5 frame medium nucs and double stack them. They are built exactly like a normal sized lang hive, but smaller. One ratchet strap around the whole thing and secured with the tag end of the strap if placed in a tree.


----------

